

GoDaddy Issues Official Apology - electic
https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/13894/48313/tp8t6siyuucpm7f/Screen%20Shot%202012-09-14%20at%2010.31.51%20PM.png

======
deweller
"The service outage was due to a series of internal network events that
corrupted router data tables."

Was this truly caused by "an internal network event"?

